# Snuggles update - warning...he's awesome!



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's a note from his lovely foster:

_*Hi all!*_
_*Snuggles is doing great! He is 12 days post-op from his neuter/cryptorchid surgery. He is just beautiful. His hair is soft and pure white like a lamb and he has a cute goatee!*_
_*Of course he loves to snuggle and stands on his hind legs when he wants attention.*_
_*He is trying to run around with the other dogs but he is on limited activity since he still has his sutures.*_
_*His appetite is very good and he likes watermelon and liverwurst "meatballs"( what I use to hide dog meds!).*_

_*He will be heading to Oregon with Brianne's hubby on Nov 5th. I am making the most of my time with him telling him how proud I am of his will to live and his strength. He was at death's door and to see him now is just incredible.*_
_*Thank you to American Maltese Association for taking a chance on Snuggles and giving him a new lease on life. He is so happy to be in the world and enjoying all that life has to offer*_
_*Kathy*_


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would never believe this was the same fluff. How wonderful to see him doing so well. Snuggles -- I know that you're going to have a wonderful life in your furever home. 

Thanks for sharing. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - amazing. It really brings tears of joy to my eyes instead of the tears I shed when I first saw the horror he endured. If you can, post the video here too to remind people how very far he's come. A huge thanks to you and AMA Rescue.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I love you Snuggles, and all I want to do is Suggle with you 

Bless all the angels on earth, that gave this little boy, a very well deserved second chance.

I truly love you Snuggels, oh you are named so perfectly.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

SNUGGLES! You look marvelous! I am soooooo happy to see your beautiful, happy face. We may have donated the funds, but your determination and will to live it what pulled you through. Enjoy your new life!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Snuggles,

Because of you, I sent my very first donation since I've been a member here. It made me feel all warm and happy inside! Because of you, I will continue to donate from time to time to help another fluff in need. Because of you, I can smile tonight, seeing your picture and knowing you have overcome a horrible situation. So here's to your new, wonderful life. I love you sweet pup!

Love, Aunt Robin

p.s. I like watermelon too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I can't believe it's him,he looks so good. He was so close to death's door and now he's ready for heaven itself.. a furever home!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember watching the (before) video and just crying that no dog should ever be in that horrible condition. Now his life has transformed. He is so sweet looking and has gorgeous eyes. So happy to hear that he is living the life he deserves.
I :heart: Snuggles !


Jenna


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he looks amazing!! Thank you so much to whoever was responsible for this guy's rebirth. THANK YOU!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, what a wonderful difference in this little guy! This is one of those happy endings we all love. :aktion033::wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*The link to the Snuggles video.*

smlcmss's Channel - YouTube

Here's the link to the video of Snuggles when he was first rescued from a high kill shelter in Downey. A miracle.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear heaven above what does the staff not see. This is just downright awful. It's disgusitng at best. Bless his dear little soul. You all are angels and the transformatin is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a very special boy. And all he wants to do is give love. Bless him and all of you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

smlcm said:


> smlcmss's Channel - YouTube
> 
> Here's the link to the video of Snuggles when he was first rescued from a high kill shelter in Downey. A miracle.


Thank you and all the others involved in Snuggles' rescue and rehab!! It is so wonderful what love can do. And thanks for the update emails!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks so much to Bron for keeping us up to date on all these special rescues. Snuggles was in a foster home with Kathy who is a Nurse Practioner and one of the reasons he is still with us. Her recognition of his healths rapid deterioration and fast response saved him. She had to rush him in the middle of the night to an ER vet. So it took many Angels and a lot of prayers to pull this boy through. Funny how it works out sometimes that our rescues end up in just the right foster home to fit their needs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, Snuggles looks great! You've done such an incredible job in his rehabilitation. Good job :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Snuggles!!! you look beautiful.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beeeeeeeee uuuuuuu tifulllllllllllllllllllll Snugggggggglessssssssss!!! xoxoxox to those who saved him.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh he is a cutie :wub: I am glad that he is doing good.


----------

